# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box شفرة تم فك شفرة Unlock Done ZTE Blade L5

## mohamed73

تم فك شفرة Unlock Done ZTE Blade L5       

```
--------- 2017-12-11 19:37:49 ---------
SigmaKey 2.27.00 ADB: Direct unlock
* daemon not running. starting it now *
* daemon started successfully *
^ Miracle Box ADB Interface
Version: Linux version 3.10.72 (lbb@sw16-48) (gcc version 4.8 (GCC) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Dec 19 13:47:57 CST 2015
Phone model: ZTE ZTE Blade L5
Android 5.1; Firmware: LMY47I; Date: 2015&#229;¹´ 12&#230;œˆ 19&#230;—¥ &#230;˜Ÿ&#230;œŸ&#229;…* 13:32:30 CST
Version: Blade L5_A
Baseband Firmware: MOLY.WR8.W1449.MD.WG.MP.V10.P1, 2015/12/19 12:43
Baseband Processor: MT6572
Software IMEI1: 869050020653973
Software IMEI2: 869050020905472
Security data file in the phone is missing or corrupted. Do you want to repair? [YES]
Security area saved to "xxxxxxxxxx/SigmaKey\security backup\0290155799\869050020653973_ZTE_ZTE Blade L5_LMY47I_2015&#229;¹´ 12&#230;œˆ 19&#230;—¥ &#230;˜Ÿ&#230;œŸ&#229;…* 133230 CST.skb"
Unlocking phone...Done
Restarting phone...Done
```

----------


## mohtayeb78

شكرا

----------

